# Mahayana drive pedal - how can I increase gain?



## Dirt_diggler (Sep 23, 2020)

Curious if there is a specific resistor or multiple that I can adjust to increase the amount of gain on top with the mahayana. Even pushing it into distortion would be great.


----------



## Cybercow (Sep 23, 2020)

In your place, I would break the trace on IC1.2 between its output (pin 7) and the negative input (pin 6) - then add 100K trimpot between them. Adjust to taste. With pins 7 & 6 connected directly, that portion of the opamp is at unity gain. Adding the trimpot will allow the gain to be increased.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 23, 2020)

That’d work for sure^^ but I would maybe try a 1M gain pot before I spliced something in there....or use some hard clipping diodes instead of BAT41 (5817s). Easier than surgery and may do the trick.


----------



## Dirt_diggler (Sep 23, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> That’d work for sure^^ but I would maybe try a 1M gain pot before I spliced something in there....or use some hard clipping diodes instead of BAT41 (5817s). Easier than surgery and may do the trick.



Are 5817 the diodes you recommend?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 23, 2020)

That’s what I usually use


----------



## Dirt_diggler (Sep 23, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> That’s what I usually use



That would replace D1 and D3 ? Those were the 2 bat41 and they are adjacent on the board.


----------



## Iago (Oct 5, 2020)

I would also go with 1M B gain pot and other diodes. That's basically what Lovepedal does on those "hotter" Zendrives (red, etc).


----------

